# Keyword for website



## Alltimate Painting (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm doing all the SEO for my website. Results are so so...lots of competition here in minnysota but I enjoy it for the most part. I'm having an issue with one of my pages not being indexed and was hoping someone could give me there 2 sense. It's my main service page or "Services Overview". The keyword I'm going after is "house painting" + "City". Google isn't indexing the page at all. All my other pages seem to index fine, but "house painting" + "city" is a query I'd like to get a piece of. I thought maybe duplicate content so 3 weeks ago I went back and cleaned some things up but figured I'd see some results by now.

I thought about putting "house painting" or "home painter" on the home page but its not quite how I want the url/title structure to go.

Anyone have any ideas? Heres the url: http://alltimatepainting.com
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

You need more keywords in your text. Make one of the Painting to painter in your site title.

Maybe make an exterior house painting page. EDIT. Oh wait... Maybe put it in your top menu. 

Keywords work site wide AND page wide. Of course on the page is more important. 

Looks like you have a Google Page Rank of 2 which is good for a painter. You should have no issues increasing your keyword usage by quite a bit without fear of penalization. Plus use more keywords in your H1 H2 and H3 titles. 

You dont have city names in your text.

Duplicate content is more about copying info of other sites verbatim.
Check your "content keywords" in G. Webmaster tools. It may be as simple as removing repeated words that you use in speech but don't want google to think that is what your site is about.

Plus you need to do keyword position tracking. That way you'll know if you hurt another keyword that you dont want to. There are a few free and paid programs that will do that for you and deliver very detailed graphs.

With a PR2, you should see small changes in about 18hrs and no longer than 72hrs.

Always "fetch as googlebot" from webmaster tools after an update for the quickest results.

Having the same keyword in your urls THREE time is too many. Try using keyword that will be difficult to insert into text then use different variations of long tail keywords. Dont change any urls tho. It hurts seo


----------

